# RIP Richard Wright



## Altmer (Sep 15, 2008)

For any of you not in the know, he was the keyboardist/backing vocalist of legendary psychedelic/progressive rock band Pink Floyd.

Shine on, my friend.

Floyd founding keyboardist dies at 65


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 15, 2008)

WHAT

eta: upon further thought,

WHAT


----------



## Altmer (Sep 15, 2008)

it's all over the news opal :(


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 15, 2008)

FUCK YOU, CANCER


----------



## Jolty (Sep 15, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> FUCK YOU, CANCER


this

;^;


----------



## Altmer (Sep 15, 2008)

today is a fucking shitty day


----------



## nyuu (Sep 15, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 15, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> FUCK YOU, CANCER


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah, I heard this too

:( 

he will live on in rock 'n' roll heaven


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn. That really sucks...


----------



## Renteura (Sep 17, 2008)

TTTT___________________________________________TTTT

;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;_;

;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( ;( 

...Pink Floyd was awesome.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 17, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> yeah, I heard this too
> 
> :(
> 
> he will live on in rock 'n' roll heaven


he's gone to the great gig in the sky


----------



## Eevee (Sep 17, 2008)

don't worry

I hear 72 roadies will be waiting for him

:'(


----------



## Renteura (Sep 19, 2008)

;( again.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 21, 2008)

RIP ;(


----------

